
Facebook will collapse soon, smart investors should prepare their exit - r2dnb
http://read.reddy.today/read/9/facebook-will-collapse-soon-smart-investors-should-prepare-their-exit
======
nikolay
I think Facebook is repeating MySpace's mistake - its signal-to-noise ratio is
diminishing. Unfortunately, Google has lost patience with Google+. All Google
needs to do is keep observing Facebook, address its shortcomings, and have a
little more patience!

------
Sleaker
Got to about the point where the author tried to say that facebook could be
replaced instantly without causing any waves... Sorry, no, it can't. Basically
this article is full of hot air and not much else.

~~~
r2dnb
If the Facebook OAuth module is closed, if their comments module is closed, or
if their advertising platform is closed overnight sure there will be waves.

But the part you mention actually refers to the easiness to close a Facebook
account and switch to WeChat, or Viber. This part talks about the user base,
which is at the end of the day the foundation of their business model.

The point made here is that there's no real lockin because there's no real
value.

------
maxharris
What an insightful, well-researched, intelligently written and gramatically-
correct post!

The bible quote at the end is just icing on this incredible intellectual cake!

EDIT: reminds me of [http://txti.es/hlovsn5](http://txti.es/hlovsn5), minus
the caps

~~~
r2dnb
A speculation will remain a speculation my friend, no need to try to make it
look scientific. I think the point is correctly argumented, then you might
agree with the arguments or not.

